# Ideal wirenut tool



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I found this at the same house as the Ideal wirenuts.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't say as I've seen one of those before. That's one tool I would constantly be having to replace.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That is what you need to get those wirenuts tight.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

william1978 said:


> That is what you need to get those wirenuts tight.


If you for some reason had to use wire nuts like that. They look like the ones that come with light fixtures that millions of probably end up in the landfill every year. But I suppose once upon a time that's all there was.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

rdr said:


> If you for some reason had to use wire nuts like that. They look like the ones that come with light fixtures that millions of probably end up in the landfill every year. But I suppose once upon a time that's all there was.


 I like wingnuts myself.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Well you come to the right place.....


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

egads said:


> Well you come to the right place.....



Wocka, wocka, wocka


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I like wingnuts myself.


I loved the in house line HD supply just stopped carrying I think they were proforce wingnuts, good price and quality.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I use the Ideal wire nuts with a #2 flat blade screwdriver that has a hollow end to tighten them. I believe I get them tighter with that than using wing nuts.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

i use my 11 in 1 when need be to tighten wire nuts on wires that are short in the back of a box.. but other than that. hand tight is fine as long as the wires have been twisted solidly


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

For some reason I don't think you would want to use that on anything live...


----------



## stubs (Feb 3, 2011)

would save on the fingers


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They used to come in the bottom of a big box of wire nuts.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I've seen some bags of tan Ideal wingnuts come with a plastic (I think 5/16) bit for your cordless.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

k_buz said:


> I've seen some bags of tan Ideal wingnuts come with a plastic (I think 5/16) bit for your cordless.


I have one somewhere.. it was blue. Hell, it still is blue as a matter of fact.


----------



## ElectroBrian (Mar 25, 2011)

nice find


----------



## hmartinp (Apr 8, 2012)

kool! I lost my yellow Ideal driver/nut tightner, did some research and bought a new one on ebay for $13, only to find them at LOWES for $9.50


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to start a collection of vintage/semi-vintage electrical stuff like that. I have a few devices I do not see too often. I use to come across stuff much more often working in the S.F. Bay Area. Never seen one of those though.


----------

